# Installing water line



## rshackleford (Jul 2, 2007)

how did you handle the ground? were you out in the open or in town? in the trench or assembling above and lowering in?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rshackleford said:


> how did you handle the ground? were you out in the open or in town? in the trench or assembling above and lowering in?


it's sluffy, saturated, silty clay....40' lengths of 6" 200...put together on top, barring into the hole...it's sheet and git digging. dig and doze...typical rural water stuff.


----------



## rshackleford (Jul 2, 2007)

npp and nww?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rshackleford said:


> npp and nww?


this is one of my learning sessions....what is npp and nww?


----------



## rshackleford (Jul 2, 2007)

npp=northern pipe products
nww=northern water works

they are the kings of rural water.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Dayexco posted some pics of this work, check out this thread.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/finally-job-65736/


----------



## rshackleford (Jul 2, 2007)

that's exactly what i am working on right now.

it freaks osha out when they see those straight wall trenches!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

as long as nobody's in the excavation, they don't have much to say. the instances where somebody has to go into the excavation, there is proper slope, or trench box.


----------



## rshackleford (Jul 2, 2007)

dayexco said:


> as long as nobody's in the excavation, they don't have much to say. the instances where somebody has to go into the excavation, there is proper slope, or trench box.


i know, but they still raise their eyebrows.

we have done up to 10" this way. i saw a contractor do 14" c900 that way.


----------

